# WorldMark Housekeeping



## LAX Mom (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing a small (6,000 or 7,000) amount of WorldMark credits to use with II for Flexchange exchanges. I understand these take 4,000 credits. 

However how does the housekeeping charge work? If I have 6,000 credits and book 3 Flexchange exchanges in a 2 year period (3 x 4,000) how much would I be charged for the housekeeping? Am I correct that this is separate charge from the Maintenance Fees?

Thanks!


----------



## spatenfloot (Apr 16, 2007)

With that size account you would receive 1 hk token per year. So if you make 3 trades in 2 years, you would pay a hk fee for one of them. I'm not sure if you'd pay a studio or 1br hk fee for a flexchange. Yes, it is a separate fee from maintenance.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 16, 2007)

You are charged a housekeeping fee for every reservation or II exchange.  Here are the rates:

Housekeeping Fees Effective January 1, 2007: 
Studio Hotel* $40.00        2 Bedroom Chalet $70.00 
1 Bedroom Hotel* $55.00   3 Bedroom Chalet $80.00 
2 Bedroom Hotel* $60.00   2 Bedroom Penthouse $85.00 
Studio $45.00                 3 Bedroom Penthouse $100.00 
1 Bedroom $60.00            4 Bedroom Penthouse $110.00 
2 Bedroom $65.00            3 Bedroom Presidential $100.00 
3 Bedroom $75.00            4 Bedroom Presidential $110.00 

You get one free housekeeping token for every 10000 credits you own every year.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for your replies!
The housekeeping amounts are minimal, so I won't worry about that!
I like the idea of using Worldmark for Flexchange. In the past I have only owned Marriott, but I don't always need that Marriott priority. I guess we all need some different options in our Timeshare baskets!


----------

